# Ice out



## bigcat

Have never fished panfish as soon as ice went out- any tips would be appreciated? Wait a week or two-go out right away-super shallow, anytime of day?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Pan fish right after ice out will be in the warmest waters which can be very shallow. Few years back fished crappie and sunfish two days after the ice went out. Day time temps with no sun where mid 50's and low 30's at night. Caught them by casting our bait onto the bank and pulling it back into the water. We where fishing along a straight down bank in less than two feet of water.

However the prime time is when water hits above 50 degrees surface temp but if below, as I said the warmest water is where they will be!


----------



## bigcat

thanks- appreciate the starting point- wasn't sure how shallow we might need to try-so that's helpful!


----------

